# Need help with glowing liquid for bottle



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Pam, I have never done this personally, but have seen a few instructions on this, get a hi-lighter marker, take the center out, the part you write with, and put that into the water you want to glow, and let it soak, that should glow under a black lite, hope that makes sense to you. good luck!


----------



## reaper (Aug 10, 2007)

Maybe take the liquid out of glow sticks?? I dont know, maybe its toxic..


----------



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

Tonic water glows in black light also. You can get it at the grocery store.


----------



## ChrisW (Sep 19, 2006)

Don't open a glow stick because of the broken glass capsule inside. Get some flourescent highlighters at the dollar store, open them and put the fluid in your flask. There is a fiber cartridge inside. You can squeeze the fluid out of it, and then put it in the flask as well. Shake up, put under black light, and ta-da!


----------



## SouthernBelle (Aug 30, 2004)

ChrisW said:


> Don't open a glow stick because of the broken glass capsule inside. Get some flourescent highlighters at the dollar store, open them and put the fluid in your flask. There is a fiber cartridge inside. You can squeeze the fluid out of it, and then put it in the flask as well. Shake up, put under black light, and ta-da!


Yep, works great!


----------



## B Scary (Sep 8, 2007)

I use tonic water and Fluorescent poster paints mixed with water and they glow under black light.


----------



## Deadna (Oct 19, 2002)

Mr Clean works great too!


----------



## LadyAlthea (Sep 11, 2008)

rockstar energy drink too

i tried the highlighters and only the yellow one worked. blue and orange did not.


----------



## TribalBellydancer (Sep 26, 2008)

Pink highlighter works, too.


----------



## a witch from canada (Jul 13, 2005)

tide detergent (liquid one of course) , take the sponges out of highliter markers out and squeeze the fluo ink out in water , tonic water , some fluo craft paint diluted will work well too.

then of course a blacklight bulb if you want those to glow  hehehehe


----------



## Spectremaster (Oct 16, 2004)

Ive used highlighter markers, and they worked great. I used both the ones with the fiber ink holder and the liquid ones as well.

I also have a two liter of tonix water the floresses well.

Both of the above need a black light to make it happen. 

Glow sticks will work but as stated above you want to be carefull of the broken glass. They are non toxic, I've heard of guys in the army (Guy i worked with was in the airborne) drinking them and haveing fun later when they go to releive themself. (think-----writing there name in the snow at night  )


----------



## lhallowsHubby (Aug 25, 2006)

We used the highlighters this year as well. The yellow/green ones work AMAZING! just one and it will glow like crazy. The blue and pink ones work ok, but nothing like the yellow.


----------



## Junit (Sep 1, 2008)

I've read tutorials about people using highlighters - they soak the ink part of the marker in water for a few hours. And certain types of cleaners have the same effect.


----------



## devilangel (Sep 13, 2006)

Thanks for all your assistance. I knew I could count on you all


----------



## CROGLINVAMPIRE (Sep 21, 2006)

Hey guys...not sure if anyone else has heard about this "experiment", I plan on trying this and seeing how long it lasts, might be saving me a BUNCH of power in the haunt! Heres the recipe!

1 20 oz bottle of Mountain Dew with only 3/4 inch of soda left in bottom
add 1/4 tsp baking soda
THEN add 3 capfuls hydrogen peroxide

cap bottle up and shake...supposedly GLOWS like an S.O.B!!!

have fun and good luck, like I said, I havent tried it yet, so lets compare notes...


----------



## Spats (Sep 21, 2006)

Croglin, since you mentioned it, why don't YOU give that a shot and let us know how it works?

I'm curious as to whether it glowed or simply foamed up and sprayed all over the kitchen.


----------



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

CROGLINVAMPIRE said:


> Hey guys...not sure if anyone else has heard about this "experiment", I plan on trying this and seeing how long it lasts, might be saving me a BUNCH of power in the haunt! Heres the recipe!
> 
> 1 20 oz bottle of Mountain Dew with only 3/4 inch of soda left in bottom
> add 1/4 tsp baking soda
> ...


snopes.com: Mountain Dew Glow

It was a fake. Doesn't work - the guy did a really good edit on his vid so you couldn't see when he switched bottles to the one that had glow stick juice in it.


.


----------



## Stranger With Candy (Oct 29, 2007)

Last year I used gel pens to make glow water in several colors including orange. Worked like a charm but settled after a couple weeks.


----------



## MHooch (Jun 15, 2007)

The highliter route worked for me, they were really bright. One suggestion...wear gloves while working with the ink, or you will glow, too!!


----------



## 13ghosts (Aug 16, 2008)

I agree with the hi-lighters. Pink Orange and yellow glowed best for me, I added a little yellow to the green to get it to glow brighter. The blue and purple didn't glow at all.

I picked up some RIT liquid laundry whitener today, and it glows nicely too.

If all else fails, get your blacklight and start opening up cabinets, you're bound to find some cleaners or something else that will glow.


----------



## harrison36 (Sep 4, 2007)

what i did with the glowstick to prevent the glass from coming out is after activating it i drilled a hole in the end cap big enough to let the liquid out. theres not much in em so youll need a few. my dollar tree has a huge selection of them.


----------

